# My first Spanish road trip - to Barcelona!



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm pretty excited right now as I'm planning my first Spanish road trip, which is going to be to Barcelona. I'm going with one of my best friends here in Spain. My friend has a car, so we'll be driving there. He's going to Barcelona for business, so it's mostly just the road trip there and back that we'll be sharing together. I could stay at his mother's house, but she lives about an hour's train ride outside of Barcelona. So I'm thinking I might stay right in Barcelona, perhaps with one of my friend's friends in Barcelona. Or maybe Airbnb.

We're going to be going towards the end of April. He says there's a festival on the 23rd that I'd surely enjoy. Other than that, I don't have any plans as of yet. We'll be there for about six days.

So what tips would you recommend for my first Spanish road trip, including the road trip itself and my stay in Barcelona?


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> I'm pretty excited right now as I'm planning my first Spanish road trip, which is going to be to Barcelona. I'm going with one of my best friends here in Spain. My friend has a car, so we'll be driving there. He's going to Barcelona for business, so it's mostly just the road trip there and back that we'll be sharing together. I could stay at his mother's house, but she lives about an hour's train ride outside of Barcelona. So I'm thinking I might stay right in Barcelona, perhaps with one of my friend's friends in Barcelona. Or maybe Airbnb.
> 
> We're going to be going towards the end of April. He says there's a festival on the 23rd that I'd surely enjoy. Other than that, I don't have any plans as of yet. We'll be there for about six days.
> 
> So what tips would you recommend for my first Spanish road trip, including the road trip itself and my stay in Barcelona?


The 23rd of April is Saint George's Day, patron saint of Catalonia (and England, of course). You will find lots of stalls and activities in the centre. Women expect to receive roses and men traditionally receive books.

La Sagrada Familia is the obvious tourist destination in the centre and well worth a visit. The Gothic Quarter I find interesting. Montjuic is peaceful and has good museums, El Teatro Grec and nice gardens with fountains. The Barcelona Pavilion is there too, if you like modernist architecture. If you fancy a trip out of the centre, maybe you would like to visit my patch, which is where Cava is produced. There are tours round a lot of the cellars here. We are also close to Montserrat, the mountain range which look jaggedy until you get close and see they are so beautifully rounded they look sculpted.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

In addition, I'd suggest the La Boqueria market and Parc Guell which was designed by Gaudi. The cable car trip over the water from Barceloneta gives some great views too.

I have to say Barcelona isn't my favourite Spanish city, although I'm glad I went as there is some wonderful architecture there. However, IMO it's a victim of its own success as there are just so many tourists it can be hard to move around without people getting in your way, and taking photographs at the most popular sights is a nightmare with people constantly walking in front of you

The city is far too big to be walkable but it has a great (and cheap) Metro system so it's easy to get around. You can buy a 10-journey ticket which you could easily use up if you're there for a few days.


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

AllHeart said:


> So what tips would you recommend for my first Spanish road trip, including the road trip itself and my stay in Barcelona?


As its Barcelona a money belt that you keep the bulk of your funds/cards/id in and only access in the toilet, that done you will have a nice time.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Great tips, thank you.

I've got the money belt already, brought with me from Canada.

Yes, he said something about a saint, books and roses, and that it's a huge celebration in Barcelona. So that must be it - St. George's Day. So I found St. George's Day in Wikipedia, with section 2.9.3 for Catalonia. Does this sound about right? St George's Day - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Gaudi architecture is something I'm interested in, as my Canadian psychiatrist went there with his family, and I promised him that I'd visit and send him pictures. There is one thing in particular that he has recommended and I've promised a picture of that. He said it's a church Gaudi designed and it was still under construction when they visited a few years ago, and apparently it's still under construction. I think he said it's shaped like a flower to represent how God is nature. Does anyone know what that is?

It's hard to google everything that you guys are recommending, and I'm sure there are a zillion things to see there. Perhaps I should say what I'm interested in, so that I can narrow it down. But I don't know what I want to see without knowing what there is. So I don't know where to start. :confused2:


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn, is this the cable car that you're talking about?

Barcelona's Port Cable Car - The Transbordador Aeri del Port'


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Lynn, is this the cable car that you're talking about?
> 
> Barcelona's Port Cable Car - The Transbordador Aeri del Port'


Yes, that's the one.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Barcelona*



AllHeart said:


> I'm pretty excited right now as I'm planning my first Spanish road trip, which is going to be to Barcelona. I'm going with one of my best friends here in Spain. My friend has a car, so we'll be driving there. He's going to Barcelona for business, so it's mostly just the road trip there and back that we'll be sharing together. I could stay at his mother's house, but she lives about an hour's train ride outside of Barcelona. So I'm thinking I might stay right in Barcelona, perhaps with one of my friend's friends in Barcelona.  Or maybe Airbnb.
> 
> We're going to be going towards the end of April. He says there's a festival on the 23rd that I'd surely enjoy. Other than that, I don't have any plans as of yet. We'll be there for about six days.
> 
> So what tips would you recommend for my first Spanish road trip, including the road trip itself and my stay in Barcelona?


You just have to walk down las ramblas towards the harbour and to me it was glorious and then get a guide book for the rest of the days. Borrow one from the library and take it with you.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn, I read the page on the port car, and it's definitely something I would enjoy. I'm not scared about the warnings, as I've done ziplining before, which is surely more scary. So that's a definite. Thank you!

Justina, thanks for the suggestion of the tour guidebook. I'm hoping to get everything figured out before going there with online websites, so all I'll need is a map. Perhaps that's too ambitious? When you talk about las ramblas, is this what you're talking about?

Las Ramblas in Barcelona: Essential Guide & Advice


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Helenameva said:


> The 23rd of April is Saint George's Day, patron saint of Catalonia (and England, of course). You will find lots of stalls and activities in the centre. Women expect to receive roses and men traditionally receive books.
> 
> La Sagrada Familia is the obvious tourist destination in the centre and well worth a visit. The Gothic Quarter I find interesting. Montjuic is peaceful and has good museums, El Teatro Grec and nice gardens with fountains. The Barcelona Pavilion is there too, if you like modernist architecture. If you fancy a trip out of the centre, maybe you would like to visit my patch, which is where Cava is produced. There are tours round a lot of the cellars here. We are also close to Montserrat, the mountain range which look jaggedy until you get close and see they are so beautifully rounded they look sculpted.


There's a lot that you're recommending here. Wow. So do you guys live in Barcelona?


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I forgot that I wrote down in my BlackBerry the church my shrink wants me to see. It's called the Barcelona Cathedral, and here it is:

Catedral de Barcelona

That's definitely something I want to see too.


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> I forgot that I wrote down in my BlackBerry the church my shrink wants me to see. It's called the Barcelona Cathedral, and here it is:
> 
> Catedral de Barcelona
> 
> That's definitely something I want to see too.


From your description in your earlier post, he was definitely talking about La Sagrada Familia http://http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sagrada_Familia_01.jpg


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Helenameva said:


> From your description in your earlier post, he was definitely talking about La Sagrada Familia http://http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Sagrada_Familia_01.jpg


For some reason, the link didn't work, but I think this is what you're trying to get me to...

Sagrada Família - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

That looks more like it! I was looking at the other site, and it doesn't match up with what he said. So I looked at my note again, which reads "Gaudi - cathedral Barcelona." I think what I was thinking was a cathedral in Barcelona, not Barcelona Cathedral. Anyway, that looks absolutely stunning. My psychiatrist was born and raised a Jew and has converted into a die-hard atheist. So I know this has got to be something stunning!


----------



## Helenameva (Aug 15, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Lynn, I read the page on the port car, and it's definitely something I would enjoy. I'm not scared about the warnings, as I've done ziplining before, which is surely more scary. So that's a definite. Thank you!
> 
> Justina, thanks for the suggestion of the tour guidebook. I'm hoping to get everything figured out before going there with online websites, so all I'll need is a map. Perhaps that's too ambitious? When you talk about las ramblas, is this what you're talking about?
> 
> Las Ramblas in Barcelona: Essential Guide & Advice


La Boqueria market that Lynn has mentioned is just off La Rambla. So is the Gothic Quarter. And at the bottom is the port where you can get the cable car by the aquarium.

Tourists aren't a big problem in April.

There are open topped buses that can take you to all the tourist friendly places.

Yes, we are near Barcelona, close enough to enjoy, far enough to escape the noise and people.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a forum for visitors to Barcelona.

*Barcelona Information for Cruisers (and others)*

It is designed for people visiting before or after a cruise - or even for a day's port stop but it has information there for everyone.

You have to sign up to access it but it is free to join

I know there are people on here who live in and around Barcelona and I am sure they know more details about the city than I do but my information is from the perspective of a tourist - especially a cruise junky


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Helenameva said:


> La Boqueria market that Lynn has mentioned is just off La Rambla. So is the Gothic Quarter. And at the bottom is the port where you can get the cable car by the aquarium.


Thank you for all your suggestions. I found links to what you guys are talking about here, and I'll post them in case anyone else is interested:

Boqueria market: Boqueria - Mercat de La Boqueria - Benvinguts

Gothic Quarter: Top 10 Things to Do in the Gothic Quarter of Barcelona

Aquarium: L'Aquarium de Barcelona | Sumérgete en el Mediterráneo

I don't know if you were suggesting the aquarium. But I don't want to go to the aquarium, because, like zoos, I always feel sorry for the trapped life. So even if it's beautiful, it tears my heart out. 



Helenameva said:


> Tourists aren't a big problem in April.


Other than me.  



Helenameva said:


> There are open topped buses that can take you to all the tourist friendly places.


Do you know if there may be some in English?



Helenameva said:


> Yes, we are near Barcelona, close enough to enjoy, far enough to escape the noise and people.


Sounds perfect!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> I have a forum for visitors to Barcelona.
> 
> *Barcelona Information for Cruisers (and others)*
> 
> ...


Hi DunWorkin. A cruise junky? Junkies come in all shapes and sizes, eh?  

Thank you for the forum suggestion. So have you used this forum yourself? I won't join another forum, as my hands are full already with this one.  But if you've used it and recommend it, I can join just to get information.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

The open top buses for tourists generally provide earphones with the details of what you are seeing in several languages.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Justina said:


> The open top buses for tourists generally provide earphones with the details of what you are seeing in several languages.


Good morning, Justina.  That's definitely something I want to do too then. So I'll bring my earphones. Thank you for letting me know!


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

No, they provide plug in earphones


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Justina said:


> No, they provide plug in earphones


So I'm not allowed to use my own?


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> Hi DunWorkin. A cruise junky? Junkies come in all shapes and sizes, eh?
> 
> Thank you for the forum suggestion. So have you used this forum yourself? I won't join another forum, as my hands are full already with this one.  But if you've used it and recommend it, I can join just to get information.


It is my forum. Started by me to help fellow cruisers who are visiting Barcelona.

It is not a forum in the same way as this is. There are information pages to read and you can ask questions which normally I answer. There is really no discussions between members.

Have a look. Register and login in. If you don't like what you see you do not need to return. I promise your email address and details are not given to anyone else.

If you join, have a look at the Barcelona Information pages. You might find answers to most of your questions in one place.

I will look out for you if you use the same username as here


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

*Ear phones*



AllHeart said:


> So I'm not allowed to use my own?


Well, they are part of the service, so quite sure it is of no importance which you prefer.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

About security.

Barcelona is the worst city I have visited when it comes to the security of personal possessions. It's nothing to be too concerned about because we're not talking about violent muggings, but losing anything is always disappointing.

You cannot be too cautious.

My advice is don't take anything out with you that you don't need. Take just enough cash and if you must take a card, make sure you have the emergency contact details of the bank so that you can contact them quickly in the event it's stolen.

If you have a smartphone make sure it is password protected and you have the remote wipe function enabled, so that you can get rid of any personal information.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Justina, I'll bring my own just in case I don't like the ones provided. Public earphones can be pretty yucky. 

DunWorkin, I couldn't ask from a better reference than from the forum owner, especially with your kind offer to keep an eye for me. Many thanks. So I've registered and you've put stars in my eyes with the wealth of info you've gathered. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your hard work. I'll keep going through your info over the next few days.

Horlics, I've got a nasty lifetime habit of carrying everything in my purse. One of my cousins and one of my aunts have already given me a talking to a few times. It's soooo hard to walk around without everything! My cousin put it well the other night when she said if anyone wants to steal everything they will find a way. I know it's just a matter of time that I get caught if I don't mend my ways soon. I was out this afternoon and took my first big step, which is to buy a new wallet in bright-red leather (instead of the black one I have), so that I'm more conscious of my wallet. Baby steps.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

AllHeart said:


> <snip>
> DunWorkin, I couldn't ask from a better reference than from the forum owner, especially with your kind offer to keep an eye for me. Many thanks. So I've registered and you've put stars in my eyes with the wealth of info you've gathered. Thank you from the bottom of my heart for all your hard work. I'll keep going through your info over the next few days.<snip>


I just saw that you have registered. Post there if you need any more information. If you need a hotel, take a look at my 'list of hotels' under 'Barcelona Information Pages'

As I said before, I do not live in Barcelona so my knowledge is from my many times visiting and cruising from there


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

DunWorkin said:


> I just saw that you have registered. Post there if you need any more information. If you need a hotel, take a look at my 'list of hotels' under 'Barcelona Information Pages'
> 
> As I said before, I do not live in Barcelona so my knowledge is from my many times visiting and cruising from there


Yes, I might do a hotel, thank you. It looks like your forum is indeed a one-stop site for what I need. Once again, thank you. I'm not looking to do too much in Barcelona, as my energy and walkability are pretty limited. So I'll just pick a few things to do. I've already picked the cable ride, cathedral and bus tour, so I'll just pick a couple more things. This June, one of my Canadian friends is coming with her family to Barcelona, so I might go back and hook up with them there to do more touristy things.

What I'm really, really, really excited about and intend to do a lot of research on is the road trip there and back. I absolutely love the countryside. But to now I don't know our route. The first step was yesterday when we picked an approximate date. I can start dreaming and planning now.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Horlics said:


> About security.
> 
> Barcelona is the worst city I have visited when it comes to the security of personal possessions. It's nothing to be too concerned about because we're not talking about violent muggings, but losing anything is always disappointing.
> 
> ...


In my 66 years I never have been robbed in Barcelona,even walking in the most "dangerous" places like El Raval.,however I never use chains of gold or expensive watches,and i put my wallet in the pocket of in front. don't be afraid,Barcelona is a safe place,the most dangerous is the prices of the terraces in Les Rambles, because maybe you will pay 9 euros from one beer.,when the normal price in others bars is 1.80 or 2 euros.(ask the price before sit), and the same for the restaurants, you can eat one decent menú del dia for 9 euros,(wine included)and one excelent "carta " for 25, I know a lot of excellent restaurants here,but maybe I am not allowed to give their names here.
Many tourist are robbed because they don't take care of they luggage while are sitting in the terraces and they drink and drink and forget they belongings, and the rumanians and moroccans are waiting for the minimal distraction.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

We don't have these on the London tubes.... (the vigilante... we do have pickpockets)


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

i've got a little more time now, so some more information:

1. In my 50 years the only place I have been robbed is Barcelona
2. When reporting it, I had to wait a long time, the police station was packed, including a couple who were robbed as they came up the stairs from the train at Plaza de Catalunya on the first day of their visit.
3. In 2005 I attended a Microsoft conference out at the conference area to the north. On the first day security was normal, one the second day it was beyond tight. There had been thefts of over 60 laptops on day 1. The conference organisers made a big thing out of informing everybody to be very careful.
4. In 2012 a group of people I knew from the UAEs education council attended a conference. I asked them how they enjoyed the experience and they told me they didn't and would never visit again. Three of them had been robbed.
5. When visiting with my wife we went into a restaurant in the Born area. The lady serving us took the bag of one of our party off the arm of the chair and put it on her lap, and warned her about theft. We were well inside the door of the restaurant and even I didn't think there would be a risk in our position.
6. When checking out of our hotel, 2 people were compaining. They'd just had the cases taken from behind them while they were checking in!
7. Anybody who thinks i am over stating the problem is free to ignore the advice, but I would suggest they do some googling and looking on Tripadvisor and they will soon see how much material there is out there about crime in Barcelona.
8. Oh, and I've been to Napoli. Almost as bad, but Barca is top.




mickbcn said:


> In my 66 years I never have been robbed in Barcelona,even walking in the most "dangerous" places like El Raval.,however I never use chains of gold or expensive watches,and i put my wallet in the pocket of in front. don't be afraid,Barcelona is a safe place,the most dangerous is the prices of the terraces in Les Rambles, because maybe you will pay 9 euros from one beer.,when the normal price in others bars is 1.80 or 2 euros.(ask the price before sit), and the same for the restaurants, you can eat one decent menú del dia for 9 euros,(wine included)and one excelent "carta " for 25, I know a lot of excellent restaurants here,but maybe I am not allowed to give their names here.
> Many tourist are robbed because they don't take care of they luggage while are sitting in the terraces and they drink and drink and forget they belongings, and the rumanians and moroccans are waiting for the minimal distraction.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

I know Barcelona has a bad reputation for pickpockets, but it's not inevitable that you will be robbed there, providing you keep your wits about you and take care of your belongings at all times (especially beware of distraction techniques like someone stopping you to ask for directions so you look at a map, or saying you have bird poo on your clothes and offering to clean it off). I've been to Barcelona twice and not had any problems, but then again I have been the victim of pickpockets in Amsterdam, Paris, Manchester and even Nerja (where my purse was stolen whilst queuing to board a bus). So if someone as unlucky and sometimes careless as me can get away scot-free in Barcelona, so can you!

Whenever you are in crowded places, especially in big cities, anywhere in the world you really need to take care and be vigilant.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

I've been to Barcelona many times and was robbed just the once. Of course it's not inevitable, but there comes a point when it's such a problem that vigilance prevents total relaxation.



Lynn R said:


> I know Barcelona has a bad reputation for pickpockets, but it's not inevitable that you will be robbed there, providing you keep your wits about you and take care of your belongings at all times (especially beware of distraction techniques like someone stopping you to ask for directions so you look at a map, or saying you have bird poo on your clothes and offering to clean it off). I've been to Barcelona twice and not had any problems, but then again I have been the victim of pickpockets in Amsterdam, Paris, Manchester and even Nerja (where my purse was stolen whilst queuing to board a bus). So if someone as unlucky and sometimes careless as me can get away scot-free in Barcelona, so can you!
> 
> Whenever you are in crowded places, especially in big cities, anywhere in the world you really need to take care and be vigilant.


----------



## mickbcn (Feb 4, 2013)

Horlics said:


> i've got a little more time now, so some more information:
> 
> 1. In my 50 years the only place I have been robbed is Barcelona
> 2. When reporting it, I had to wait a long time, the police station was packed, including a couple who were robbed as they came up the stairs from the train at Plaza de Catalunya on the first day of their visit.
> ...


I think 2005 is different than now in Barcelona,and remember that from 1st of January to 31th of December of 2014 arrive here (Catalonia )16.700.000 tourists,the 25% of the spanish volume of tourists. I don't know how many go to Barcelona,this is a lot of people and is "normal" the quantity of robberies that happend.There are cities in Spain worst than Barcelona in %criminality,like Madrid or Seville.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Advice taken. 

Like I said, this is a lifelong bad habit re my purse. I've travelled a lot to places (and lived in Toronto) where purse snatching and pickpocketting are commonplace. Fortunately, I've never been a victim of those crimes, despite my ripe old age. But I know I need to change my ways. I was given a lot of advice on the right purse and how to carry my purse by forum members before leaving Canada. The purses I brought from Canada meet all the requirements to prevent pickpocketing and easy purse snatching. But I took the rest of the advice, and over the last two days I redid the insides of my purse based on advice given to me. 

My wallet has deep slots, so that the bills in my wallet (red in pic) cannot be seen by anyone. I have taken out all my cards and put them in a separate little carrier (brown in pic). I've taken out all cards but for those that are absolutely necessary - DNI, health card and one of my bank cards. So here's the result. Thank you for encouraging me to mend my ways.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm thinking of taking the high-speed train (AVE). I might take it one way and the car the other way - to get two different views of the trip. Has anyone taken that trip via AVE? Would you recommend it?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> I'm thinking of taking the high-speed train (AVE). I might take it one way and the car the other way - to get two different views of the trip. Has anyone taken that trip via AVE? Would you recommend it?


Not to Barcelona, but I have done the Malaga-Madrid return trip a couple of times, and I highly recommend the AVE. Look for the special offer fares for booking online on the Renfe website, and investigate how much extra the Turista Plus fares are. Sometimes they can be just a few euros more and you get a seat in the first class carriage, someone comes round and offers you a free glass of cava, wine or juice and then a free newspaper. The seats are much more comfortable than in the Turista carriages (which themselves aren't bad).


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Not to Barcelona, but I have done the Malaga-Madrid return trip a couple of times, and I highly recommend the AVE. Look for the special offer fares for booking online on the Renfe website, and investigate how much extra the Turista Plus fares are. Sometimes they can be just a few euros more and you get a seat in the first class carriage, someone comes round and offers you a free glass of cava, wine or juice and then a free newspaper. The seats are much more comfortable than in the Turista carriages (which themselves aren't bad).


Hi Lynn. Is this the site you mean? Renfe

One of my cousins took the Madrid-Malaga route recently and sent me pics on WhatsApp during her trip. But I was already sold on it before moving to Spain. It looks spectacular. The train is slow enough though that you can see the scenery, right?


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Hi Lynn. Is this the site you mean? Renfe
> 
> One of my cousins took the Madrid-Malaga route recently and sent me pics on WhatsApp during her trip. But I was already sold on it before moving to Spain. It looks spectacular. The train is slow enough though that you can see the scenery, right?


Yes, that's the website for Renfe (the train company). Before I travelled on the AVE for the first time I thought the view out of the window might be just a blur travelling at up to 300kph, but it really isn't. It is also very quiet, much more so than an ordinary train.


----------



## DunWorkin (Sep 2, 2010)

I don't know if you are old enough to qualify for a pensioner ticket but if you are, have a look at RENFE's Gold Card.

You have to pay for the card but you get good discounts for a year. We travelled from Alicante to Barcelona and in just one trip we saved more than the amount the card cost then any other journeys throughout the year were much cheaper.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

DunWorkin said:


> I don't know if you are old enough to qualify for a pensioner ticket but if you are, have a look at RENFE's Gold Card.
> 
> You have to pay for the card but you get good discounts for a year. We travelled from Alicante to Barcelona and in just one trip we saved more than the amount the card cost then any other journeys throughout the year were much cheaper.



Did you get a discount on the AVE webfare with the Tarjeta Dorada? My OH has one, and has got 40% reductions on some routes, but when booking the AVE promotional fares via the website, it never seems to give any additional discounts.


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks for your replies.

Lynn, good to hear that it's not one big blur. 

DunWorkin, I'm only 51 years old, so won't qualify for pension. I'm retired due to illness, not age.

I was just talking to my cousin. She got a great deal on her Malaga-Madrid trip at 24 euros there and 39 euros return. She bought from the AVE site and said if you purchase a minimum of 3 weeks in advance you get a deal. She also said that you can buy it for an extra cost, so that if you get sick it can be refunded. I won't do that, though, because I'd rather get a cheaper price.

I looked at the Renfe site and the AVE site, and I have no idea how to do this as it's all in Spanish. I'll either get someone to help me do it on my computer, or go to a travel agent. One of my friends travels a lot and has a travel agent close by, so I can ask him for that referral.


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

AllHeart said:


> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Lynn, good to hear that it's not one big blur.
> 
> ...


Using a travel agent might not be a bad idea, as the Renfe website can be rather "temperamental" even if you do speak Spanish. We had a glitch with some reservations last November so went to a local travel agent and booked through them instead, and it only cost €1 on top of the ticket price. Bargain!


----------



## AllHeart (Nov 22, 2013)

Lynn R said:


> Using a travel agent might not be a bad idea, as the Renfe website can be rather "temperamental" even if you do speak Spanish. We had a glitch with some reservations last November so went to a local travel agent and booked through them instead, and it only cost €1 on top of the ticket price. Bargain!


A deal indeed! And I'm totally green to this. I have no idea about the complex ins and outs of booking a trip in Europe. The exchange rate alone is confusing enough!  I'd rather keep my research focused on what to see.


----------

